# HMPK Half Dragon Geno Pair



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Geesh I'm proabably annoying all of you with my posts 

Here's a pair of fish I most likely will be ordering tomorrow


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Can't wait to get them and breed them!!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow hes beautiful!!!

Did you get tired of the reds?

He has lipstick! lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

No I didn't get tired of reds, I'm going shopping for more tanks and I'm getting a shelf that fits 6 10 gallons so now I have enough room for different fish. I plan on getting a used 30 gallon (my bro took mine >:[) and more plastic tubs. All this in my bedroom......yup 

Not to mention heaters and corner filters, plus airpumps. I'm also going to get more 2.5 gallons (spawning) and a 20 gallon long. I'm also in need of more BBS, I only have half a vial left. I'm doing a serious expansion and it starts tomorrow!!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow you have to be rich to get all that stuff!!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> Wow you have to be rich to get all that stuff!!!


Half of it I own (shelfing etc.) And one more thing....plastic tubs, plastic cups for jars and thrift stores save you a ton of money!!!!!

Heaters and filters are the most expensive.

This hobby involves putting more money into it than it is getting out of it. That's why I'm getting this pair.....good fish=IBC show winners=people willing to pay a lot, that way I can expand like this.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Half of it I own (shelfing etc.) And one more thing....plastic tubs, plastic cups for jars and thrift stores save you a ton of money!!!!!
> 
> Heaters and filters are the most expensive.
> 
> This hobby involves putting more money into it than it is getting out of it. That's why I'm getting this pair.....good fish=IBC show winners=people willing to pay a lot, that way I can expand like this.


i GOT MY EYE ON A RED AND BLUE PLAKAT!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Hehe I really want this pair. I figure I'll get one spawn between now and when I go to Mexico (last week in October). All I need is a person who has a similar line (hopefully with DT) to get a couple generations down the road.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Hehe I really want this pair. I figure I'll get one spawn between now and when I go to Mexico (last week in October). All I need is a person who has a similar line (hopefully with DT) to get a couple generations down the road.


so you want to continue someone else's line?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> so you want to continue someone else's line?


 In a way yes but no. I'll continue this line for a couple of generations and then get a different blue dragon form another breeder, this gives me a line of my own and new genetics that allows me to make several strains in order to keep the line going....you need new genetics to avoid deformities.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

of cours you will have to get new genetics sooner or later


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yup. I can't wait to get this pair. They're goin in the tank a week after I get them (provided they're healthy enough). Then I'll be spawning them and putting them in the growout at 2 weeks or 4 weeks (a little early, depending on if I'm using the 2.5 heavily planted or 5 gallon heavily planted...most likely 5 gallon).


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

you have some awesome big plans!!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Haha yup. I thought of an idea for the shel that can fit six 10 gallons. I put two 5 gallons for spawning on top and have two on the other two shelves. That way I can split the spawn into 2 tanks


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

BOOOYA!!!! They're mine on one condition: I clean my room, which currently is a mess from all the other tanks I have lol. I'm ordering them tonight!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'd been eyeing that pair. LOL 

Good luck with the spawn, those are great fish.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> I'd been eyeing that pair. LOL
> 
> Good luck with the spawn, those are great fish.


 Thanks. I'll send you some fry lol.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Just finished cleaning my room.............one never knows how many dohickeys and thingamabobs they need for breeding these fish lol. I filled 2 large boxes with jars, plastic cups (large ones I'll start using for jars), food, water conditioner, random containers I'll find uses for later lol, heaters, sponges, airpumps, divider tanks, pickle jars, nets, medications etc.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I have soooo much random stuff for my fish too!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Lol. I'm glad it's all organized now so I don't have to look for something when I need it.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Just finished cleaning my room.............one never knows how many dohickeys and thingamabobs they need for breeding these fish lol. I filled 2 large boxes with jars, plastic cups (large ones I'll start using for jars), food, water conditioner, random containers I'll find uses for later lol, heaters, sponges, airpumps, divider tanks, pickle jars, nets, medications etc.


Wow!! man you really got everything!! all i need is a sponge filter!! lol

Also is there a way that you could make a sponge filter ???


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> Wow!! man you really got everything!! all i need is a sponge filter!! lol
> 
> Also is there a way that you could make a sponge filter ???


 I don't use sponge filters. I use corner filters from PetCo. But I do make them for my bigger tanks. I simply cut a hole halfway into a brand new kitchen sponge and insert my airline tubing. I use a gang valve to regulate the flow. You'll have to figure out a way to anchor it down though.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I don't use sponge filters. I use corner filters from PetCo. But I do make them for my bigger tanks. I simply cut a hole halfway into a brand new kitchen sponge and insert my airline tubing. I use a gang valve to regulate the flow. You'll have to figure out a way to anchor it down though.


What about a rock?

A soft rock that wont tear a bettas fins?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> What about a rock?
> 
> A soft rock that wont tear a bettas fins?


 If you have those marbles people put with their bettas it will work.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

AND THEY ARE MINE!!!! MUHAHAHA!!!! Can't wait till they get here.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Just got genetic info: They are f1's from a teal HMPK male and a blue dragon HM female (imported from Thailand) who carried HMPK genes. This is good because I wont have to worry about new genetics for a while.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Uh oh  They get here Wednesday, I'm at my friends house on Wednesdays which means they might be at my door for an hour before I get home. My mom said she'll try to get home early from a staff meeting so I hope this will work out.

Oh the challenges of a teenage betta breeder :/ I'm sure they'll be fine though so I'm not worrying to much.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well nothing is easy!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> Well nothing is easy!!


 Especially as a teen. Because I don't have a job or car to get supplies etc. Oh well only a few years until that changes  And in the meantime selling bettas will get some money.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I know right i wish i had a job to pay for the plakat i just bought!! i have to convince my mom to buy it for me somehow!!


I want to breed so i can sell my fry and get money to get a better and more decent pair on aquabid and pay breed those two and keep going and maybe form my own line


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> I know right i wish i had a job to pay for the plakat i just bought!! i have to convince my mom to buy it for me somehow!!
> 
> 
> I want to breed so i can sell my fry and get money to get a better and more decent pair on aquabid and pay breed those two and keep going and maybe form my own line


 Well work for your goal. Maybe you could help me improve pet store fish genetics  It'll take a lot of work but worth it if we can get VTs back into the IBC.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Well work for your goal. Maybe you could help me improve pet store fish genetics  It'll take a lot of work but worth it if we can get VTs back into the IBC.


What!! why were VT's taken out of the IBC?


Also i would love to work with you and help improve Mr Vamp!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> What!! why were VT's taken out of the IBC?
> 
> 
> Also i would love to work with you and help improve Mr Vamp!


VT's are undesireable but a new standard for them has come out. We just have to make that standar official by producing fish.

Anyway I'm on a forum all about breeding and I just got contact with the seller of the pair on it. Pretty cool huh??


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> VT's are undesireable but a new standard for them has come out. We just have to make that standar official by producing fish.
> 
> Anyway I'm on a forum all about breeding and I just got contact with the seller of the pair on it. Pretty cool huh??


So What do you mean you got in touch with the breeder? the breeder of what?

Also what forum? PM me the web address of the forum because it shouldn't be Posted here:/


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> So What do you mean you got in touch with the breeder? the breeder of what?
> 
> Also what forum? PM me the web address of the forum because it shouldn't be Posted here:/


The breeder of this pair I just ordered. The ones in the pics


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> The breeder of this pair I just ordered. The ones in the pics


Cool!! What did he/she say?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> Cool!! What did he/she say?


Well he helped me get the pic up and gave me the link to the spawn log. Got to see some awesome pics. I think I got one of the last pairs hes gonna sell. He said he's backin out of the hobby for a little.

We also made fun of my mom because he emailed her the genetic info and she was so confused :tease:


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Well he helped me get the pic up and gave me the link to the spawn log. Got to see some awesome pics. I think I got one of the last pairs hes gonna sell. He said he's backin out of the hobby for a little.
> 
> We also made fun of my mom because he emailed her the genetic info and she was so confused :tease:


Haha thats funny Well not all people are supposed to know!:-D


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> Haha thats funny Well not all people are supposed to know!:-D


 Geesh after the hours I ramble on about it she gets confused lol.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

These guys also carry HM, so I'll be at PetCo looking for a suitable male lol.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Geesh after the hours I ramble on about it she gets confused lol.


Wow mine too!! She listens until she says "okay jay i really dont care"

And thats when i just go away and i barely even talk to her about them until i want 1 or two and i will keep trying until she says yes!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> Wow mine too!! She listens until she says "okay jay i really dont care"
> 
> And thats when i just go away and i barely even talk to her about them until i want 1 or two and i will keep trying until she says yes!


 Haha. I tell my mom or dad that it's a super rare fish everytime we're in a petstore. Works everytime.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Haha. I tell my mom or dad that it's a super rare fish everytime we're in a petstore. Works everytime.


I actually used that one when i got my new CT Tiberius

But the only thing is i actually though he was a dragon.

Also i know its rare to find a dragon in walmart or a LPS

And i got him


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Not here!! I always find some around here. And Blacks and Whites


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Not here!! I always find some around here. And Blacks and Whites


Really!! man i want a white female betta sooo bad because i want to breed her!! 

Also i wish i had a dragon but i would prefer to have a White female :-D:-D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey so when are the pair supposed to get there?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Sometime tomorrow  I can't wait!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

!cool!! take LOTS of pics when they arrive!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd like to have a white female, too.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

The breeder of these fish just had an all white HMPK spawn....I might order a pair  Just lemme know if you'd like a pair, if I get them.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks, but I have enough to take care of right now.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

DQ you say that but inside your going YES!!! I can sneak em in as a package for something else. Hehe. Anyway DQ you seem like an upcoming breeder for some reason, you have the knowledge, now you just need room and good fish


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, some day I'd like to but my living situation won't allow me to, or rather, my Mother wouldn't like it. lol But maybe one day when I move in with my brother, I might get up the nerve to ask him if I can try it once.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Yeah, some day I'd like to but my living situation won't allow me to, or rather, my Mother wouldn't like it. lol But maybe one day when I move in with my brother, I might get up the nerve to ask him if I can try it once.


 Breeding is the most amazing experience as a betta hobbyist.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I know. It must be awesome to see them hatch, then grow to adulthood and know that you had a part in it.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I know. It must be awesome to see them hatch, then grow to adulthood and know that you had a part in it.


 It is  Well, until you breed, I'll keep bugging you lol jk.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol! ok! If I ever do, you'll be the first to know and the first one I'll ask for advice!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> lol! ok! If I ever do, you'll be the first to know and the first one I'll ask for advice!


 Thanks


----------

